# My brother keeps using MY TABLET AND LAPTOP!



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay so this year (around janurary) I got a tablet  and my own laptop using MY birthday/christmas money. So now I have it, and for the past....like...two weeks my little brother has found an interest in it. Every single time he gets bored, he goes up to my mom and says, "Can I use "the" tablet." He says it in a way that makes it sound like it's just there...like the whole family shares it. My mom ALWAYS says "yes you can use it". So then my mom kicks either me or my sister off of our laptops and lets HIM go on OUR laptop and use OUR tablet that WE bought. He always complains that he can't use the tablet in the family computer because it doesn't have the right "drawing softwear"(the family comp is a mac, and Easy Paint Tool Sai doesn't work on apple computers.) I ALWAYS say to him, "Just USE PAINT ON IT" and he's always crying and complaining saying how he doesn't like MS Paint.

So bacically I need help getting him to STOP USING MYYYYY STUFF!!!


----------



## kalinn (Aug 13, 2010)

Rub poison ivy all over it, so next time he touches it he get's a rash. 
He'll never go near it ever again. 

Or one of those little videos that a ghost pops out and scares the jeepers out of him. 
I saw that on my computer when I was younger and didn't go near my computer for days.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

My bro does that sometimes >-> I know how ya feel.


----------



## Princess (Aug 13, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Rub poison ivy all over it, so next time he touches it he get's a rash.
> He'll never go near it ever again.
> 
> Or one of those little videos that a ghost pops out and scares the jeepers out of him.
> I saw that on my computer when I was younger and didn't go near my computer for days.


Oh Kalinn. You never fail in making me laugh. xD


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 13, 2010)

You could:
1) Hide your Tablet/ Say you lent it to a friend.
2) Only use your laptop in your room.
3) Tell your Mum that it's your laptop/ Negotiate with her to buy your brother his own Laptop and Tablet.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 13, 2010)

how old is he? 

you can maybe get him a sketch book and some colored pencils (the erasable ones would be best xD) if he likes to draw. Or you could introduce him to different things on the computer besides drawing like internet games. Even better, buy him a computer game for your mac that he'd enjoy and stop bugging you.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 13, 2010)

Delete the art software on your computer, or hide it somewhere he can't find it and then when he uses it and complains the art software is gone, rage at him telling him that he screwed up your computer and pretend it's going to take you days to fix it.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 13, 2010)

Put this up before he gets on
http://www.eyetricks.com/scary_optical_illusion2.htm


A face randomly pops up after about a minute...


----------



## Zachary (Aug 13, 2010)

Learn to share with your siblings.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah how old is he?
When me and my brother were small, dam I took his cars and played with them. lol
And he used to come to me to use my laptop [The desktop computer was laggy but its fixed now] ,but I let him on because he rarely uses the computer.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

I feel you, except my whole family uses it. I won't let my sister on it unless it's for something important when I get my own laptop.


----------



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> You could:
> 1) Hide your Tablet/ Say you lent it to a friend.
> 2) Only use your laptop in your room.
> 3) Tell your Mum that it's your laptop/ Negotiate with her to buy your brother his own Laptop and Tablet.


If I hide my table, my mom would yell at me and say, "GIVE IT TO ME!!!" and my brother is too young to buy stuff (he's 7)


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Delete the art software on your computer, or hide it somewhere he can't find it and then when he uses it and complains the art software is gone, rage at him telling him that he screwed up your computer and pretend it's going to take you days to fix it.


^ this is the answer to your problems, bro.

except you'd be lying.  and that's a no good for da busy-ness.


----------



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> how old is he?
> 
> you can maybe get him a sketch book and some colored pencils (the erasable ones would be best xD) if he likes to draw. Or you could introduce him to different things on the computer besides drawing like internet games. Even better, buy him a computer game for your mac that he'd enjoy and stop bugging you.


He has tons of sketch books...he doesn't use them at all...and I'm putting all of my money towards this convention I'm going to next yearr


----------



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Yeah how old is he?
> When me and my brother were small, dam I took his cars and played with them. lol
> And he used to come to me to use my laptop [The desktop computer was laggy but its fixed now] ,but I let him on because he rarely uses the computer.


he's 7 XP


----------



## Numner (Aug 13, 2010)

Tell him no.

Then approach your mother as an adult and reason with her why he does not deserve to use it and shouldn't be babied.

Also, only child with a computer in my room 8D


----------



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Tell him no.
> 
> Then approach your mother as an adult and reason with her why he does not deserve to use it and shouldn't be babied.
> 
> Also, only child with a computer in my room 8D


My mom would just get mad at me and say something like, "Why don't you want him to use it?!" 

When my mom asked me that question the other day....

Me: Because it's mine. I bought it with my own money!
My Mom: That's not a good enough reason not to let him use it. Let him use it now.
Me: I don't understand why he can't go on the other comp.

----few min later---
Mom: YOUR GROUNDED!


----------



## Zurmi (Aug 13, 2010)

Hide it and say you can't find it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohoho most American parents.

And what does he go on, anyway? Websites that have no knowledge of internet culture? I scoff at him.


----------



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

Zurmi said:
			
		

> Hide it and say you can't find it.


Ehh...? But That's lying...my parents hate it when we lie. We get in BIG trouble for doing that...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Zurmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the comp you were talking about earlier.


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2010)

twinkinator said:
			
		

> Put this up before he gets on
> http://www.eyetricks.com/scary_optical_illusion2.htm
> 
> 
> A face randomly pops up after about a minute...


I jumped sadly.

Anyways, use passwords on your laptop.  Then go out and buy him a tablet and hide yours.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> twinkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, never thought of it.
And why not buy a DS for him or something to keep him occupied?


----------



## Numner (Aug 13, 2010)

If you can't communicate with your mom in a way that shows your feelings you are too distant in the relationship.

But my brother and I (woops not an only sibling 8D) usually share ours well. He'll ask for me to allow him to do whatever after I'm done.

Make him pay you 50 cents to use it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

Again, what does he go on?


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 13 2010, 04:07:08 PM]Again, what does he go on?


All the porn websites in the world!

Nah.  just kidding.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 13, 2010)

If he has a bunch of sketch books go to your mom and say he can use them, not my stuff. Or say he went on inappropriate site xD. Or ask your mom to buy him a game on the desktop like zoo tycoon. I used to love that game


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> If he has a bunch of sketch books go to your mom and say he can use them, not my stuff. Or say he went on inappropriate site xD. Or ask your mom to buy him a game on the desktop like zoo tycoon. I used to love that game


She said that if she lies that she'll get in trouble.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 13, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then zoo tycoon. No one can resist it, i feel like digging up the old CD again lol


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 13, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Zurmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of lying is that you're not supposed to let the people know you're lying 

Lmao.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MintSwift said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're lying!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

could try giving him a set time to use it, and a set time for you to use something from him.

like him cleaning up your room or doing your chores, something along those lines, since he can't do a lot else, considering the age?

free market ftw, btw

or play with/use something else, that he might like.  that whole want it because another person has it, kinda thing.  not sibling rivalry, more about want want want, or something.

i dunno.  good luck.  could always hope that he DOES mess something up, that's easily fixed.  you could then blow it out of proportion and have some leverage as to why he shouldn't use it.. but I don't know how much that would be considered lying.

grats on having a tablet to begin with, too


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 13, 2010)

Give him some crayons and and paper and tell him to draw, I seriously doubt a 7 year old has anything important or special to draw on a tablet that they can't draw on paper.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 13, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolParents. All idiots.

That and your "I bought it" reason was weak. Should have tacked on something more reasonable to go with it. Like "Because I bought it with my own money and I don't want him breaking or ruining it. It's expensive to repair."


----------



## Temari (Aug 13, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> how old is he?
> 
> you can maybe get him a sketch book and some colored pencils (the erasable ones would be best xD) if he likes to draw. Or you could introduce him to different things on the computer besides drawing like internet games. Even better, buy him a computer game for your mac that he'd enjoy and stop bugging you.


He is 7 By the way;; and If I use my computer in my room, he just barges in, even though my parents made a rule that you have to knock on my door before you enter, and he says stuff like, "Mom said that I can use "the" tablet". My mom thinks that were being selfish if we don't share our stuff.....its like we are giving our room to my little brother because my mom babies him around, and yells at me when I don't give him what I want.


----------



## Callie (Aug 13, 2010)

Just say he could break it and that would be more money coming from your parents wallet (I know it's allowance but it's still technically their money). And say he is 7 and should just use one of the many sketch books.

EDIT: If you REALLY want him off, take time and write an essay arguing why you should not share it. If you do it well enough, it should be yours.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

When he's using something, take it from him, and hopefully he'll cry. Tell him how you feel when he takes your stuff, and make it sound as evil as possible. Or blackmail, which is easier, BTW.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2010)

Eh.  The kid is 7, and also your brother -- why not let him use the tablet/laptop?  Seriously man, your money or not, if you guys are brothers, you better cut this out or your problems will get much worse as the years go by.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 13, 2010)

If you aren't using it, why can't he?

Tell your parents they have to pay for repairs if he breaks it though...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

they're brother-sister, and the problem is that the brother cries/kicks her off of it, while in the middle of using it.

yes, bulerias is correct, btw.

telling parents they pay for repairs would be one way to make them think twice, i guess, but threatening parens =/= always good


----------



## Numner (Aug 14, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Eh.  The kid is 7, and also your brother -- why not let him use the tablet/laptop?  Seriously man, your money or not, if you guys are brothers, you better cut this out or your problems will get much worse as the years go by.


It's no need to baby someone.

I was the younger brother and could always feel the pain for my older brother :c

But now we're both matured and what he always did to me in the past really doesn't matter.

Go to your mom and ask her to think of the scenario that if he had something that he was on, and you interrupted and barged in on him and took over what he was doing, that they'd obviously get mad.

Tell them to please not be one sided and think about your feelings.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 14, 2010)

Mean Way:I say if he's playing a game or watching TV changethe channel or play the game and take over if he cries then tell him thats how you fell when he takes the laptop

Nice(er) Way: Tell your mom that he could break it and its expensive to get it fixed

Nicest Way:Just Arrange times where when you are not on it he can play and vice versa for one of his thing he uses

Meanest Way:Tell him its yours and that he should not be babied and that if he really wants it tell him to save christmas/birthday money


----------

